# [H] Pink Horrors x10 [W] Plague Bearers x10



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey,

I am looking for a simple straight-up trade:

I have too many Horrors so am offloading 10 of them. They are assembled but unpainted. 

I am looking for 10 Plague Bearers - I would probably accept painted ones, but would need to see photos beforehand because I will intend to paint strip them and re-paint. 

Interested, leave me a message. 

SF

**Apologies, forgot to say *I am UK based.*

SF


----------

